# Havana Brown



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Do any of you know anyone with a Havana Brown Hav? I think they are so pretty, but seem to be kind of rare.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

I think they're very pretty too. 
I saw they have some havana brown puppies at a breeder called bumblebee acres. They have an awfully large selection of animals that they're involved with, but they do show and they health test. Very tempting. 

Beth and Pixie Puff


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Kim, one of our forum members has a Havana brown... Krimmyk's Sully is a Havana brown and I do believe that Izzy (Mraymo's dog) is also one, though she isn't sure either.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Are you sure about Sully? I haven't seen him since he was a small puppy, but her descriptions of him sound like he's a blue, which does look like a brown as they go through the color change.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Kimberly, I might be mistaken for sure! I thought she said he was a Havana brown at one point so that might have been before he had changed again.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

I wonder when you can tell that they'll be that color? I saw the bumblebee acres site....there are 4 puppies that she (assuming it's a she??) says are possibly havana browns, but they just look black to me. Don't get me wrong, I wouldn't mind a black...or a brindle...or a sable...get the picture?


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Kim, are you looking at photos or looking in person? I don't think you'd be able to tell a Havana Brown in a photo unless it was a really good photographer.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Havtahava said:


> Kim, are you looking at photos or looking in person? I don't think you'd be able to tell a Havana Brown in a photo unless it was a really good photographer.


I don't think the breeder can tell yet either, but check out the puppies at http://www.bumblebeeacres.com...they look black to me.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Yes, they do look black in the photos. The puppies are too young to tell, in my opinion, but maybe an experienced breeder can tell. (I don't have any personal experience with Havana Brown.)


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

there's one down in florida, he's about a year old, he has a beautiful coat, they are rare, haven't seen once since


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

It's really hard to tell unless they are standing right beside a true black. Otherwise they just look black.


----------



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

We were told by a breeder that saw Max that he was a Havana Brown.
??????????

Paula


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

I think Izzy might be a Havana Brown but I'm not sure yet. I'm also wondering if she may be silvering. She's supposed to be black and not have the silvering gene but we'll see. I've noticed she's starting to get more white hairs not enough so it's noticeable unless you look closely. We think she' beautiful whatever she ends up.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I think Izzy and Cash have almost identical coloring to their "black" he is sort of turning charcoal underneath and staying pretty black on the top of his head and as you know his face is both browning and silvery and in some lights his black looks brown. (Cash says he misses Izzy very much and would like us to schedule a play date) I will say this...his legs that were looking brownish are now very much charcoal. So we will see what he becomes I always thought Havana brown was a very, very dark chocolate color but with black pigmentation. But if he isn't black, I will eventually need a black pup...I could become a collector...one of every color.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Izzy is a cutie!! I don't think Sully is a Havana brown, as Oreo's coat is identical. Oreo has a silvering gene and is going a smokey brown but his tail is blue in spots. Interesting though how our Havanese keep us guessing.  Regardless, we love them because of all the love they bring to our homes.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Max and Izzy are both beautiful, and Missy, you know I love Cash. I know coloring doesn't mean squat when choosing a puppy, but out of FOUR, you would think at least one of them would be a match for me, right? :biggrin1::biggrin1:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Kim, are you getting a puppy for Cricket? How did I miss that part of the story? please do tell...who, where, when, pictures please~


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

I would love to get a puppy for Cricket...but don't have any solid plans to do that right now. I was just cruising the net yesterday looking at puppies (why do I do that to myself?), and saw the bumblebee acres website. There are 4 puppies available, and they are all possibly Havana Browns. I first ran across that color on the colors of the rainbow site and thought they were so pretty...I like all the variation in the coat. I'm sure Cricket would love having a puppy to play with. It looks like the bumblebee folks do all the health testing, but I haven't inquired about the puppies, and their website doesn't specify who the parents are, so I haven't figured out yet whether the parents are tested. IF I do add another, I'm definitely going a different route this time as far as a breeder is concerned...want to make sure the puppies are socialized properly, parents are tested, etc. 

Here are some pics to make you say IWAP too  I like the last one...he looks like he's the darkest.


----------



## Krimmyk (Dec 7, 2006)

Havtahava said:


> Are you sure about Sully? I haven't seen him since he was a small puppy, but her descriptions of him sound like he's a blue, which does look like a brown as they go through the color change.


You are correct, he is turning blue. We all thought for sure he was going to stay brown, then while doing my research paper on Havs, I took a closer look at the under coat near his back end and it sure was a purple, dusty color. He's still blackish/gray, brown in the front end. Maybe the front will catch up with his butt! Unlike his *super* cute bro Oreo, Sully's tail is silver and jet black. I would LOVE to see some pics of Oreo, Helen!
But he was brown for a good 1.5 years or so! Our mistake. And we love him and his rainbow of colors!


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Kim they are so darn cute!!!! It would be so hard to choose!!  Maybe you can have them all


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Is there a good site or pics that show the difference between a havana brown, a blue, and a black hav that is just silvering? I think Havs can silver in just some locations if they are mainly black right? Like Dora has black ears but other spots of her have silvered...


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

ama0722 said:


> Is there a good site or pics that show the difference between a havana brown, a blue, and a black hav that is just silvering? I think Havs can silver in just some locations if they are mainly black right? Like Dora has black ears but other spots of her have silvered...


Amanda, the only one I know of is the colors of the rainbow site. I think someone posted the link in the colors of Kubrick thread...


----------



## arlene (Jul 28, 2007)

I think my Otto might be a Havana Brown Irish Pied . . . he looks black until you look at him next to a black dog. Phoebe is black and when they are side by side, he definitely looks brown . . . sort of black/brown brindle. 

Arlene


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Arlene, post a pic!! I want to see him!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

whitBmom said:


> Kim they are so darn cute!!!! It would be so hard to choose!!  Maybe you can have them all


Wouldn't that be fun? If only I could get them all AFTER they were potty trained


----------



## Esperanita (Jul 12, 2008)

Cuba's black spots are turning brown as well. Is Havana Brown a dark brown versus the chocolate brown?


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I thought this shot shows how Cash is lightening... silvering? havana brown? Blue?


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Missy, it looks like silvering, but I also see some brown in there. Whatever color he is, he's beautiful. That's one of my favorite things about these dogs...I love the color changes and unexpected surprises (except mats!) in their coats.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Go to the Gallery. Find my photos and on page 3 go to Posh_portrait 2 .
That's Havana Brown. Melissa took that portrait when he was between 1 and 2. He went through a phase during his adolescent coat when he was Havana Brown. His adult coat is back to black.


----------



## Esperanita (Jul 12, 2008)

Thanks Tom! I think Cuba has some of that coloring on his ears...for now. He used to be black, but the last time I gave him a bath, it was definitely brown.


----------



## nancyf (Nov 6, 2007)

Our 18 month old has always been brown. We went to the breeder's house to see the litter when they were just getting around and she was talking about the chocolate female. I couldn't tell the difference until she gather them all up and put them back in the pen. The sun was shining through the window and it was obvious there was a chocolate Hav in the group. We knew she was the one and we should have called her Hershey but Bella was chosen instead. She's still very chocolate and it is especially evident while standing next to our black and white Hav. It's really a very pretty color.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Well, I'm still not seeing the brown, but I'd take him anyway! He is sooo cute!!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

OMGosh! He is REALLY cute!
Carole


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Nancy, I am not sure, but I think you're talking about something entirely different. "Chocolate" refers to pigment color (nose color, eyerims, lips, etc.), but "Havana Brown" refers to coat/hair color. In your avatar, are you talking about the dog on the right being your chocolate? It looks like that one may have brown pigment and the one on the left has black pigment. It is hard to tell in a photo that small, but that's how it appears to me.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

I have always wondered if Scout would be considered Havana Brown.

His head and tail are silky black but his whole body is a matte very very dark brown. You can really see it in good lighting, and if he is next to a truly black dog. He is not changing to blue - he's always been this dark dark brown color on his body.

I looked at the photo in Tom King's gallery, and it really reminded me of Scout.

Here's a couple of photos. What do you all think?

Scout as a puppy:









Scout (with his sister):


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

*sigh* Updated pictures of little Alejandro are up on the bumblebee site...i love this little guy:


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Jane,
I didn't see your post earlier with the pictures of Scout. He sure looks to me like he'd be considered Havana brown. (From what you can tell in the pictures.) Is Kimberly able to tell you for sure? (You see her easily, don't you?)

How did you end up with TWO absolutely, scrumptiously, beautiful dogs?!


----------



## Hav a lot of pets (Apr 4, 2008)

Linus's back is that same very dark brown. He has a black butt patch though. The breeder thought he might actually be a chocolate when he was first born, but his pigment came in black. He really lightens in the sun.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Pixiesmom said:


> I think they're very pretty too.
> I saw they have some havana brown puppies at a breeder called bumblebee acres. They have an awfully large selection of animals that they're involved with, but they do show and they health test. Very tempting.
> 
> Beth and Pixie Puff


I saw where they do a little bit of health testing on some dogs. A lot of black dogs turn Havana Brown and then may go on to another color or stay at it. My dark dogs went through the Havana Brown stage but have a silvering gene so they didn't stay there. If you look closely at the picture of the coat close up you'll see it's the Havana Brown but that's on another dog, not one of the puppies. The Havana Brown isn't a chocolate as they have black pigment. The browns have brown pigment (hopefully). There are a couple of Havana Browns here http://www.mts.net/~mckay55/colours6.html


----------



## SnobunnieNY (Oct 24, 2007)

It is so funny that you guys are talking about this...When I was talking with my groomer this week I was telling her how much I would love to have a second Hav. I expressed how much I would love a chocolate baby...She told to me to look closely at Boo next to the Pappilion she was grooming and Boo did look "Browner". Boo is an Irish pied, but his black on his back, butt, head is browing, not greying or silvering, but browning. I thought that I had seen it last summer alot I wrote it off to sun lightening, but in the winter? And its not on the tips it is the whole strand. I love the color changes these guys go through.


----------



## momma_raven (Dec 27, 2008)

Ok, I think I'll join in on the fun! I have been trying to figure out how to classify Sasha's coloring because she is primarily black with a little white by her ears and a stripe under her chin that runs down her throat and is larger across her chest. Her feet and legs halfway up are silver with white tips on the toes of her back feet! So what color would she be considered?


----------



## truleepeachy31 (Jul 15, 2012)

I am not sure if you are still looking, I bought a male Havanese puppy about 3 months ago in NY. He was all black now he is 5 months old and he is brownish red, I sent a pic to the lady I bought him from and she said he looks like a rare Havana brown. So I want to just confirm to you that they do look all black when you first get them and about 4-6 months they start changing colors. Best of luck


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

truleepeachy31 said:


> I am not sure if you are still looking, I bought a male Havanese puppy about 3 months ago in NY. He was all black now he is 5 months old and he is brownish red, I sent a pic to the lady I bought him from and she said he looks like a rare Havana brown. So I want to just confirm to you that they do look all black when you first get them and about 4-6 months they start changing colors. Best of luck


Welcome to the forum. Not sure if you realized, but this thread is three and a half years old. Feel free to introduce yourself too. There a thread called Introduce yourself part three.


----------



## truleepeachy31 (Jul 15, 2012)

Thank you I am on my phone so it's hard to tell what is going on. I saw this forum when I was researching Havana brown in Google late-night as soon as my children are done with my laptop I will get on and post pics etc.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

truleepeachy31 said:


> Thank you I am on my phone so it's hard to tell what is going on. I saw this forum when I was researching Havana brown in Google late-night as soon as my children are done with my laptop I will get on and post pics etc.


There are some interesting thoughts on this thread, even though the posts are older...Tom King's comment will take you to a place to see a Havana Brown. Googling it is good, but don't take all the information as true..lol...you can ask when you introduce yourself and lots of suggestions will come your way!!! Welcome!!!


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

Another photo of a Havana brown, I'm pretty sure I read it somewhere on this dog, but you can compare his coat to the handler's black skirt in the background. He had a few havana brown pups a couple of month ago and the photos of them show the breeder dividing the puppy coat to see the color change - the top of the coat looked black, the color growing out difinitely not black and growing in a dark brown. This dog looks black in some of his pictures depending on the lighting. Gorgeous corded coat. Comes from Bev Dorma at Misty Trails in Canada.


----------



## TamaraCamera (Dec 27, 2015)

Our new 12 week old puppy named Lincoln is changing from a blackish color to Havana Brown with reddish undertones. You can especially see it in the sun. And more and more brown is coming out around his nose/face. In the dark he looks black though, unless he's next to black - then it's obvious he's not truly black. His mom is Havana Brown and his dad is Cream. Such a rare color like you all said, but I LOVE it!


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

My Sophie is registered as black brindle which I understand is the same or nearly as Havana Brown? She definitely has reddish overtones in her coat but often looks black as mentioned.


----------



## Laurmann2000 (Sep 12, 2015)

Sophie looks just like a bear in the Christmas picture. She's so cute.

TamaraCamera, Lincoln is such a pretty color and getting so big.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

That's the color Pixel is too... Though that brownish tone can also preceed silvering.


----------



## TamaraCamera (Dec 27, 2015)

Laurmann2000 said:


> Sophie looks just like a bear in the Christmas picture. She's so cute.
> 
> TamaraCamera, Lincoln is such a pretty color and getting so big.


Thanks!!! He is about 6 pounds at almost 13 weeks. :laugh2:


----------



## TamaraCamera (Dec 27, 2015)

krandall said:


> That's the color Pixel is too... Though that brownish tone can also preceed silvering.


I sure hope he doesn't silver, or at least completely, and stays like his mom - a beautiful Havana Brown. We shall see! :wink2:


----------

